# Pet friendly rentals in Northern VA



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

For as long as I've had Roxy (3 years) we've lived in pet friendly apartments in Northern VA. It's time to move and my boyfriend and I are considering finding a townhouse for rent in northern VA area that's pet friendly..actually big dog friendly. I've been looking, but it seems hard to find a place where the owners will accept a large dog. She's housebroken and crate trained, so there's no problem there.

I saw in a previous post to contact Dolly Hazel from Hazel Realty since she is a GSD lover and will find pet friendly rentals, and I think I will do that. But, I was wondering, does anyone have any advice on trying to find a pet friendly rental, besides an apartment? It seems most apartments in this area have GSD as a breed restriction..









I'd appreciate any advice! thanks.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you considered DC??? 

We had looked a few years back to rent a house in Norther VA that would accept two big dogs but we had no luck.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

We've thought about DC, but thought the prices would be more than we were willing to spend considering it's right in the city. Plus we were just happy with the idea of more yard and space.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

DC can be afforable but you have to make sure you pick the right neigborhood.









I know there are some rental agencies that covers N. VA..have you tried them??


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

My friend just found a place close to Chantilly, a town house, and she got it through Craig's List. She has a pit bull, a dachX, two cats and two little girls. The owner had no problem with any of her "baggage"


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Where in northern Virginia are you located?

When we moved from northern Virginia to southern Virginia, we also found our rental through Craig's List. I posted an ad that basically said what we were looking for, what we were looking to spend, and what pets we have. (I didn't mention the breed, just Abby's size.) When we went to look at places, we brought Abby along and introduced her to the (potential) future landlord. If your dog has great obedience, that's a super way to make a good impression.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, I think when it gets closer to the time we need to move, I'll contact a realty agency to give us a hand. But I've done a little searching on their sites and just had no luck with pets. But i'll keep on looking.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm located in Lorton, but looking to move to Alexandria. I'll give Craigslist a shot, looks like a good place to start. That's a good suggestion in bringing Rox with us. Never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We lived in Woodbridge when we lived in that area. Alexandria should have some pet friendly rentals, one would think... considering how pet friendly the city is!


----------



## NoVA_Dawg (Oct 12, 2006)

We live out in Herndon, VA and live in a pet friendly community. It may be out farther than you would like but here is the link so you can check it out.

http://www.equityapartments.com/market/brochure.aspx?page=overview&PropID=2742


----------

